# URGENT - ACS Did Not Accept Notray Public Attestation From Lahore Pakistan



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Dear,

I applied to ACS few days ago. And I had attested all my documents from Notary Public Lahore Pakistan. However their stamps does not contain the words “Certified True Copy of the Original” and their contact numbers etc. 

Lahore notary public has pasted three stamps.

1. one stamp contains the word "Attested" and the person name.
2. 2nd stamp contains these words "notarized to take effect in all continents out of pakistan under international law"
3. Third stamp contains pakistan flag and "Advocate Heigh Court" words.

But today I received an email from ACS and they want me to attest it. following is their email snapshot.



> This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require certified documentation to process your application.
> 
> All documentation attached to the online application form must be certified. A document is a certified copy when the original document is photo copied or scanned and is signed by a person authorised to certify documents.
> 
> ...



Now I am totally confused what to do.

I will highly appreciate any reply from Lahore Pakistan who have attested his/her documents and accepted by ACS.

Thanks and Regards,
Inayat


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

The notary just has to write what is required by the ACS on the copy when they stamp it.

I'd also be a bit concerned about those stamps: Pakistan isn't a continent, and I have no idea what a 'heigh' court is.



inayathussaintoorie said:


> Dear,
> 
> I applied to ACS few days ago. And I had attested all my documents from Notary Public Lahore Pakistan. However their stamps does not contain the words “Certified True Copy of the Original” and their contact numbers etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> The notary just has to write what is required by the ACS on the copy when they stamp it.
> 
> I'd also be a bit concerned about those stamps: Pakistan isn't a continent, and I have no idea what a 'heigh' court is.


Dear ScotDownUnder,

Thanks a lot for your quick reply.

The problem is the notary public in Pakistan has its own way to attest documents (and I am sure different countries will have different ways/stamps). Now Pakistan Notary Public is not going to according to ACS requirements. 

I don't know what to do now.

Any person from Lahore Pakistan who has been through this process Please?


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

That sucks, buddy.
Does the Post Office there do certified copies? ACS were quite happy taking copies from me that were certified by the Post Office in the UK.



inayathussaintoorie said:


> Dear ScotDownUnder,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

ScotDownUnder said:


> That sucks, buddy.
> Does the Post Office there do certified copies? ACS were quite happy taking copies from me that were certified by the Post Office in the UK.


I am not sure about post office. if notary public does not have such stamps required by ACS then I don't expect them from post office.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

URGENT - Please can anyone guide me from Pakistan?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

can you upload a snapshot of what you uploaded? I may be able to help.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> Dear,
> 
> I applied to ACS few days ago. And I had attested all my documents from Notary Public Lahore Pakistan. However their stamps does not contain the words “Certified True Copy of the Original” and their contact numbers etc.
> 
> ...


Do not go to just anybody. I would advise you to go to Lahore high court and get it attested there.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> can you upload a snapshot of what you uploaded? I may be able to help.


Dear rd85164 ,

Please find the document which has notary public stamps and that I have uploaded to ACS

regards,
Inayat


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Do not go to just anybody. I would advise you to go to Lahore high court and get it attested there.


I have given my all documents to a Lawyer and he attest them from Notary Public which in Lahore High Court.

But ACS wants me to attest.


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> Dear rd85164 ,
> 
> Please find the document which has notary public stamps and that I have uploaded to ACS
> 
> ...


Inayat,

Sorry dost, for late reply. I understand the emotion you're dealing with.
I am attaching a sample that I uploaded. And similar attestation is missing in your case.

*'ATTESTED PHOTOCOPY" or PHOTOCOPY ATTESTED*

Your's says ATTESTED only. and I know it sounds silly, but maybe the person who attested it did not have the Stamp made which says above.

I'd suggest go to a Notary person yourself and ask them specifically to use stamp stating as above.

Also, Check the other attachment which shows the requirement.
our countries don't go by the words *'Certified True Copy of the Original'* and they are aware of it. So just get the words Photocopy Attested on the sheet and you should be fine.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
Use the above Link if you want to check the full document. The information I shared with you is on page 8.

Hope that helps!!
Cheers!!
Rahul.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

You don't need an attestation. You need a certified copy. It needs to say it's a certified true copy.

For instance my stamp says my name, my occupation and MARN #, followed by "I certify this to be a true and accurate copy of the document reported to me to be the original document" followed by my signature and date.

You need him to write this (if he has no stamp saying this) and then signing and sealing with his seal of accreditation as a lawyer


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

rd85164 said:


> Inayat,
> 
> Sorry dost, for late reply. I understand the emotion you're dealing with.
> I am attaching a sample that I uploaded. And similar attestation is missing in your case.
> ...



Dear Rahul,

Thank you so much for your reply.

Tomorrow I will re-attest them and I also have found a Notary Public who has the stamp with the words "Certified to be true copy of the original". He has many stamps and I have attached an image with this reply.

Your reply helped me release my tension and thank you so much for that.

I found the person with that stamp but still I was worried because his single stamp does not contain contact #, Current Date and Address along with True Copy Of Original words. He has current date on a separate stamp and cell no on separate stamp and the important words on separate.
However your reply that only the words "Certified to be true copy of the original" are important made me relax.
So I will have all his three stamps on every document.

Thanks a lot brother


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> You don't need an attestation. You need a certified copy. It needs to say it's a certified true copy.
> 
> For instance my stamp says my name, my occupation and MARN #, followed by "I certify this to be a true and accurate copy of the document reported to me to be the original document" followed by my signature and date.
> 
> You need him to write this (if he has no stamp saying this) and then signing and sealing with his seal of accreditation as a lawyer



Dear TheExpatriate,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I will re-attest them and thanks for guiding.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

I am not sure about ACS but Vetassess accepts original color scans of the qualification and other documents, they do not require you to submit attested photocopies if original documents (in color) are scanned and uploaded, maybe you should do the same but confirm from ACS first.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> I have given my all documents to a Lawyer and he attest them from Notary Public which in Lahore High Court.
> 
> But ACS wants me to attest.


You should go there yourself and attest it. What's the point of asking some third party to get it done when you can easily go to LHC and get it done yourself.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

FrozenAh said:


> I am not sure about ACS but Vetassess accepts original color scans of the qualification and other documents, they do not require you to submit attested photocopies if original documents (in color) are scanned and uploaded, maybe you should do the same but confirm from ACS first.


ACS requires certified copies. Even VETASSESS did require them till 1/12/2015 ! 

Most assessment authorities are growing out of this stupid requirement (EA about a year ago, VETASSESS about 4 months ago) but ACS seems to cling to it


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> You should go there yourself and attest it. What's the point of asking some third party to get it done when you can easily go to LHC and get it done yourself.


Thanks a lot to everyone.
I went by myself to the Lahore High Court today and went to Notary Public and Found the exact required stamp. 

Regards,
Inayat


----------



## arsalanov (Sep 21, 2016)

inayathussaintoorie said:


> Dear Rahul,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> ...


This post saved me the trouble of sending in the assessment request without the "certified true copy" stamps. I will get them done now before applying for ACS assessment.

Just curious, if one were to send the documents with only the Notary stamp (and without the certified copy stamp), would ACS give you another chance to upload fresh scanned copies with the required stamps or do you lose your money? 
Any body have any experience with that.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

arsalanov said:


> This post saved me the trouble of sending in the assessment request without the "certified true copy" stamps. I will get them done now before applying for ACS assessment.
> 
> Just curious, if one were to send the documents with only the Notary stamp (and without the certified copy stamp), would ACS give you another chance to upload fresh scanned copies with the required stamps or do you lose your money?
> Any body have any experience with that.


Depends on the ACS case officer's mood.


----------

